# Aqua clear question



## hoosier (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi,

I did my research and decided that I will get the AC over the penguin...even though the penguin's design is so much better! Anyways, I plan on getting and aqua clear 20 for my 20 gallon long but will it be noisy in my bedroom? I plan on putting he fishtank within 10 ft from my bed...any comments appreciated!


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have the 50 and i can't really hear it when it is on. I experienced initially when it is turned on there is some noise until all of the air is out of the system but other than that is relatively silent. I have mine on the outside wall of my bedroom and i can't here it. They are good filters but alot of work.


----------

